

How to Build a CSS3 Sliding Menu with 3D Page Effect - ceeb
http://www.sitepoint.com/css3-sliding-menu/

======
tsahyt
A pretty impressive effect, especially when considering this is just HTML+CSS!
I'm still stunned about what those two can do in combination.

------
mnicole
Not a very subtle jack of Hakim's work - <http://lab.hakim.se/meny/>

